# my first betta fish



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

ok. yesterday i got a male clown tail betta fish. hes white with spots of blue and red. i named him skull. he seems to be happy here in my room lol. hes funny to. he'll stare at me but the minute i say his name he turns around like i wasn't stareing at you. the only thing is im a bit worried about his tail, its kinda torn. sorry if i misspelled anything im good in every subject but spelling and im 13 i should know how to spell lol. and yes i will get another betta.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

do you mean crown tail? And how big of a tank? Filter? Heater? He may have some fin rot which you can treat with clean water and Aquarium Salt. Can you post a picture too?


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

yah sorry couldn't think of the name. good sized, but i plan on geting a bigger one this weekend. sorry no pic my camra is out of battery i will try to borrow my dads when i got to his house next week. i know how to take care of bettas though becous one of my good frieds has 8. she goes out of town about every weekend so i take care of them. shes the one who talked me into getting my betta.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Alien R.I.P had his fins torn but before he died they healed all up.


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very nice hmm get some almond leaves for the torn fins


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

thx. i'll go get some soon.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yw anything for a fellow beta lover


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

MistressNight333 said:


> sorry for your loss.


Thank you.Thank you for caring for your betta also.=):-D


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

agreed


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

A little bit of aquarium salt should help speed along the fin recovery. Other than that, a few more water changes that normal would also help greatly. No need for medications just for some tears. Also, some bettas just have more ratty fins that others, so it could simply be how he is. Pictures would help, and are loved either way 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

thx. i just got back from the docs and on the way home i picked skull up some bloodworms


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

they enjoy bloodworms very much


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Yup, aquarium salt and more frequent water changes speeds up the recovery of fins, but as Codered said, some bettas just have more ratty fins than others.
Pictures would help (but we love them either way!)


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

i just love skull. either tomarrow or friday im going to get him a bigger tank.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

cool how big?


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

not sure but i plan to spend about 50 bucks on the tank light and plants/buildings


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

A 2.5 gallon or larger would suffice. Along with a heater, gravel, a cave, some live/silk plants (heavily planted) A thermometer... All this usually costs me about 50 bucks... or my pet stores just really over-price things. Lights aren't a must, by the way... I've found my bettas hate them. Bettas prefer to be in the dark because it de-stresses them. (But obviously give them daily access to light.) People have put lights over their bettas, though. That is just my opinion.


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

cool thx.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

get live plants though because fake plants could tear there fins


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

iv been looking online and i think im going to get a 1.5 gallon. it looks nice and Liz(the girl with eight) has 1.5 gallons for all her bettas. she just called me though her 3year old buterfly tail William just died...shes really sad. so i told her to come with me to get stuff for skull.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

aww hes swimming with god now and that might cheer her up she might find a new one to replace him and next beta i am getting is going to be in a 10 gallon tank he or she will be spoiled


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

cool. yah i was hopeing she found another one 2. i plan on getting another 2 but not tomarrow. u see i get $100 at the end of the month for doing realy well on my finals. so im ganna use it to buy one


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very nice thats awesome i wish i got deals like that


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

i was suprised they were doing it. my brother is getting at paintball gun with his... i have a felling i wil be running for my life this summer...


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

aww but beta's are like kids


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

i know. my stepdad to be is taking me to walmart either today or tomarrow. to get stuff for skull...hes mad cuz he wanted to take me to get my fish so i told him he could take me to get the stuff for him.


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

also who sells female betta fish? i would love a female


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i think petco petland ummm petsupplies plus or a lfs


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

yah i know petco does. so u getting a new one soon. cuz u know u wanna.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

oh yeah deffitenly i am wating for my grade card


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

cool. i have no idea when i'll get my second one


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

mmm hopefully soon


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

yah. hey can u put to femals togather. liz has her 3 femals togather in a 10 gallon.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah its called a sorority tank you can have up to 6 or so in a 10 gallon


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

ok cool. we go tomarrow or saturday to get the new tank.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

It's not recommended to put 2-3 females in a ten gallon- Females can be just aggressive as males and can beat each other up! 
6 is better.... 4, even. But two females is taking a risk.


----------



## MistressNight333 (Jun 9, 2010)

ok so if i want to but my femals togather but 3 or 4 in there


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

3-6


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A minimum of 4 in a 10 gallon. With 3, 2 will beat up on the 3rd and bully her to death.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yes


----------

